# Connecting EGCs



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, splice all grounds together.

never too much redundency.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, splice them all together and make sure that you have the right size ground jumper to the device's if the box has devices in it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Ground is ground.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

subelect said:


> If you have both 12-2 and 14-2 coming into the box, should you connect all EGCs before attaching to the device?
> Is it required?
> Thanks.


Yes, 250.148.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Ground is ground.


 
:huh: I'm confused.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> :huh: I'm confused.


Realistically, as long as everything is grounded, it makes no difference if you connect all the EGC's to each other in each box. If you have two circuits in one box, for instance, there's no general requirement that the EGC's from each circuit be joined to each other. Only that the box is grounded and the device is grounded.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Realistically, as long as everything is grounded, it makes no difference if you connect all the EGC's to each other in each box. If you have two circuits in one box, for instance, there's no general requirement that the EGC's from each circuit be joined to each other. Only that the box is grounded and the device is grounded.


Yes I understand that. My commet a few post ago was about having 14g and 12g in the same box and you would need to ground the box with a 12g ground jumper and have the right size to the devices. 


For instance if you had a rec on the 12g cir it would need a 12g ground jumper to that device and if the 14g cir was for a switch it would need at least a 14g ground jumper on the switch.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

William you are correct.

My comment was factual in that all EGCs are common and trying to separate them for any reason is impractical. Though simpler in a wood frame house than a commercial structure.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes Sir I agree with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

subelect said:


> I have a quick question regarding connecting EGCs in a plastic box (NM wire). It is not a big deal, but I was just wondering what the correct answer is.
> If you have both 12-2 and 14-2 coming into the box, should you connect all EGCs before attaching to the device?
> Is it required?
> Thanks.


It is not required to connect the #12 to the #14 grounds on occation it is easier to keep them seperated by size if you have to many for one wire nut/connector.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

acrwc10 said:


> It is not required to connect the #12 to the #14 grounds on occasion it is easier to keep them separated by size if you have to many for one wire nut/connector.


If there are too many for one wire nut, I will splice each size separately, and have a jumper between the 2 splices.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> If there are too many for one wire nut, I will splice each size separately, and have a jumper between the 2 splices.


Too many for a big blue even?

~Matt


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> If there are too many for one wire nut, I will splice each size separately, and have a jumper between the 2 splices.


 
What size Jumper?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yes I understand that. My commet a few post ago was about having 14g and 12g in the same box and you would need to ground the box with a 12g ground jumper and have the right size to the devices.
> 
> 
> For instance if you had a rec on the 12g cir it would need a 12g ground jumper to that device and if the 14g cir was for a switch it would need at least a 14g ground jumper on the switch.


Could I not ground them both with a 12 GA.
Have we not all cheated with both to the #14? 

Be Honest now! I Dare YOU!!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> What size Jumper?


Larger of the 2 - if #14 and #12, than #12.



TOOL_5150 said:


> Too many for a big blue even?


I think 2 smaller splices are easier to fold neatly in the box than one large one. And I rarely carry Big Blues in my pouch, so I avoid an extra trip to the truck.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> Could I not ground them both with a 12 GA.


 Sure.


> Have we not all cheated with both to the #14?
> 
> Be Honest now! I Dare YOU!!


 Nope. Too easy to do the correct way.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Too many for a big blue even?
> 
> ~Matt


 
So just how many #12s are the blues listed for ? :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> So just how many #12s are the blues listed for ? :laughing:


 
6 #12s


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> 6 #12s


And how many are most guys putting into a blue? 9 or more.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> And how many are most guys putting into a blue? 9 or more.


As many as they can get in them, or until they start turning gray. :no:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Sure.
> Nope. Too easy to do the correct way.


 
You MUST be my hero!
Coz my Hero would never lie!!:thumbsup:


----------

